# How long does blackstrap molasses stay "good" for?



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a bottle of unsulphered blackstrap molasses I bought probably a year or so ago, and it has been in my fridge all this time. Opened, but refridgerated. So, is it even neccessary to refridgerate it, and how long should it be good for? I can't find an exp. date anywhere, obviously.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

If you put yours in the fridge, you're ahead of me. I'd use it until it smelled funny or grew something. I think molasses stays good for years...


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Um, I don't think it goes bad. If it does. . .I'm in trouble, because I've had the same jar in my pantry for. . .???


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I agree, it should be good indefinitely. Especially in the fridge. Mine's been in the cupboard for a year and I use it occasionally and it's exactly the same as the day I bought it.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh good! Thanks, mamas! I am weird about food going bad, exp. dates and the like. When I can't find an exp date I get nervous.







: Glad to know I won't have to toss a basically unused bottle now!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

In the fridge, it's really not going to do anything. In the cupboard, you'd notice if it had gone "bad", since going "bad" for molasses usually involves fermentation, which has been known to pop the lid off a jar and have the molasses "crawl" out all by itself.


----------

